# IRS apologizes for targeting conservative groups



## LGriffin

WASHINGTON - The Internal Revenue Service apologized Friday for subjecting Tea Party groups to additional scrutiny during the 2012 election, but denied any political motive.
Lois Lerner, who heads the IRS unit that oversees tax-exempt groups, said organizations that included the words "tea party" or "patriot" in their applications for tax-exempt status were singled out for additional reviews. Her remarks came at an American Bar Association gathering.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...gy-conservative-groups-2012-election/2149939/

Don't bother to wait for Obama to address the issue and state that they "acted stupidly" or this is the Republicans fault. I'm sure Holder will turn the other cheek too.


----------



## Guest

Gee I wonder on whose orders were they acting upon....


----------



## LGriffin

corsair said:


> Gee I wonder on whose orders were they acting upon....


Oh, i'm sure it's Bush's fault!


----------



## Hush

Unbelievable! (That they actually apologized for it)


----------



## mpd61

Ah HA HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE, oh JEEZ!!!!! this adminstration slays me!


----------



## 7costanza

Fast and Furious, Solyndra, Benghazi, failed stimulus.....etc etc etc its a real shame that the first black POTUS is going down in history as the worst ever. I hope voting based on race and not experience,integrity and accomplishments was worth it cuntbags.


----------



## Hush

Wait till they all vote for the first female president next....to prove they're not sexist!


----------



## Guest

The American Idol President is doing a bang up job, no one has done more damage to this Country better than him. He is the worst thing that has happen to the United States in recent history.


----------



## LGriffin

Hush said:


> Wait till they all vote for the first female president next....to prove they're not sexist!


If Benghazi doesn't put an end to the dirty, incompetent Clintons, I don't know what will!


----------



## Hush

Teflon


----------



## Hush

How do they just "apologize"? Is this serious?? A directed political attack by a government revenue agency, and "I'm sorry" covers it? Isn't this criminal??


----------



## LGriffin

It's funny to see him distancing himself from the IRS when he had no problem taking credit for creating 16,000 jobs for them.
http://www.examiner.com/article/obama-job-creation-16-000-irs-agents-with-a-top-pay-of-118-481

This dope is emblazoned in scandal. I'm just thrilled that he finally felt so omnipotent that he bit the MSM hand that fed him. Too little too late though...


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Meanwhile, Brian Williams of CBS is leading his 630PM broadcast talking about Angelina Jolie's breasts being cut off...........*


----------



## Goose

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Meanwhile, Brian Williams of CBS is leading his 630PM broadcast talking about Angelina Jolie's breasts being cut off...........*


Well, they were quite magnificent. 

However, I do agree with you that it's not a matter of importance to the country.


----------



## LGriffin

frank said:


> Well, they were quite magnificent.


Frank, I hope you're sitting down for what I must reveal to you.
They weren't real anyway. It's like scraping out Barbies boobs...
Nonetheless, i'll bet obama is so thrilled to have the heat taken off of him all day yesterday that branjelina will be at a white house dinner by next week.

Now, back on track. This guys hair and delivery is really weird but the message is right:


----------



## Goose

LGriffin said:


> Frank, I hope you're sitting down for what I must reveal to you.
> They weren't real anyway. It's like scraping out Barbies boobs...
> Nonetheless, i'll bet obama is so thrilled to have the heat taken off of him all day yesterday that branjelina will be at a white house dinner by next week.
> 
> Now, back on track. This guys hair and delivery is really weird but the message is right:


Oh well. She did sleep with her brother anyway.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LGriffin said:


> Frank, I hope you're sitting down for what I must reveal to you.
> They weren't real anyway. It's like scraping out Barbies boobs...
> Nonetheless, i'll bet obama is so thrilled to have the heat taken off of him all day yesterday that branjelina will be at a white house dinner by next week.
> 
> Now, back on track. This guys hair and delivery is really weird but the message is right:


Ahhhh whoaaaaa dear... Hold on.

Angelina's juggs were REAL. 100% real. Otherwise she wouldn't have had the double mastectomy as a preventative measure. NOW they'll be fake.


----------



## 7costanza

For those that dont feel lilke watching Faux News or reading to much here is my synopsyis. The IRS was just used as a politcal weapon against Obamas perceived ENEMIES. The list is NOT just Conservative groups but Pro Israel groups, anything wth the word "patriot" or any group that LITERALLY stated they wanted to "better the country", also one that just wanted to teach the Consititution.The IRS was then demanding the groups donors info asking questions like " give us all your FB posts and members bios and posts"( this is brown shirt type of shit people) and then leaking that info to the OBAMA RE ELECTION CAMPAIGN.....let me say that again...the OBAMA RE ELECTION CAMPAIGN.....and then some left wing nuts would harrass these inncoent people. A POTUS that believes the above are his enemies?? WTF. The Occupy movement resulted in over 7K arrsts, 3 men that belonged tried to blow up a bridge antother member shot 70 ppl in Colorado and the Tea Party crowd is the enemy?...man we are fucked.

I hope my Jewish friends pull their heads out of their asses and finally see that this region is Anti...I mean how much more do you need. Nixons first complant against him in his impeachment process by Ds was he used the IRS as his political weapon so what are we wating for. We have now had scandals in the Secret Service...O knew nada, the GHS again he knew nada, then the DOJ ( F&F) now with the AP,the Sate Dept( Benghazi) the IRS ....and again thr Dear Leader knows nada...wtf are Amercians doing watching our Cuntry be destroyed by this DICKtator. A big GFYS to the NAACP for their usual racist ignorant fuckass commentary.


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ahhhh whoaaaaa dear... Hold on.
> 
> Angelina's juggs were REAL. 100% real. Otherwise she wouldn't have had the double mastectomy as a preventative measure. NOW they'll be fake.


Well, I guess you'll never be a detective either, Batman.
They removed the real tissue surrounding the fakes. Either way, she's still hot. NUTS but hot:


----------



## Joel98

7costanza said:


> For those that dont feel lilke watching Faux News or reading to much here is my synopsyis. The IRS was just used as a politcal weapon against Obamas perceived ENEMIES. The list is NOT just Conservative groups but Pro Israel groups, anything wth the word "patriot" or any group that LITERALLY stated they wanted to "better the country", also one that just wanted to teach the Consititution.The IRS was then demanding the groups donors info asking questions like " give us all your FB posts and members bios and posts"( this is brown shirt type of shit people) and then leaking that info to the OBAMA RE ELECTION CAMPAIGN.....let me say that again...the OBAMA RE ELECTION CAMPAIGN.....and then some left wing nuts would harrass these inncoent people. A POTUS that believes the above are his enemies?? WTF. The Occupy movement resulted in over 7K arrsts, 3 men that belonged tried to blow up a bridge antother member shot 70 ppl in Colorado and the Tea Party crowd is the enemy?...man we are fucked.
> 
> I hope my Jewish friends pull their heads out of their asses and finally see that this region is Anti...I mean how much more do you need. Nixons first complant against him in his impeachment process by Ds was he used the IRS as his political weapon so what are we wating for. We have now had scandals in the Secret Service...O knew nada, the GHS again he knew nada, then the DOJ ( F&F) now with the AP,the Sate Dept( Benghazi) the IRS ....and again thr Dear Leader knows nada...wtf are Amercians doing watching our Cuntry be destroyed by this DICKtator. A big GFYS to the NAACP for their usual racist ignorant fuckass commentary.


Fox News is the only news I watch now.


----------



## kwflatbed

*'MORE HEADS NEED TO ROLL': GOP Vows Further IRS Scandal Probe *



_Reuters_
Republicans, who along with Democrats have slammed the IRS for agency scandal in which conservative groups were targeted, applaud the resignation of acting IRS Commissioner, but say they will continue to press for accountability.
*READ: Lew's Letter to IRS Commissioner*
*Boehner Wants 'Jail' for IRS Offenders*
*Sources: Ousted IRS Chief Still Expected to Testify at Hearing*
*Labor Groups Not Targeted by IRS*
*STARNES: IRS Told Pro-Life Group Not to Picket Planned Parenthood*
*TENSE QUESTIONING:
Holder Calls Issa 'Shameful' During Scandal Hearing*




*Comparisons Made Between Nixon, Obama Administrations*

*VIDEO: Storm of Scandals Drowning Obama Administration Agenda*
*DOJ-Ordered Scandal Probes Rarely Seen as Truly Independent*
*OPINION: Now We Know-Team Obama Corrupt, Incompetent*


----------



## 7costanza

This is the organization that is going to enforce obamacare?, have all our personal info ?dole out penalties and fines impartially? Glenn Beck and myself feel pretty fuckin vindicated as of late.


----------



## grn3charlie

7costanza said:


> This is the organization that is going to enforce obamacare?, have all our personal info ?dole out penalties and fines impartially? Glenn Beck and myself feel pretty fuckin vindicated as of late.


Bullfuckinshit brudda. That would require that libs and zombies admit that they were wrong which you know is against every fiber of their being.


----------



## Joel98

7costanza said:


> This is the organization that is going to enforce obamacare?, have all our personal info ?dole out penalties and fines impartially? Glenn Beck and myself feel pretty fuckin vindicated as of late.


Agreed, these same liberal POS's are going to have access to my private health records? I wonder how many HIPAA laws are going to be violated under obamacare.


----------



## Truck

Funny as hell video of John Stewart on the same topic.

http://hotair.com/archives/2013/05/14/video-jon-stewart-blasts-obama-on-irs-scandal/


----------



## LGriffin

Why do they keep sending this fool out to essentially say:


----------



## LGriffin

Joel98 said:


> Agreed, these same liberal POS's are going to have access to my private health records? I wonder how many HIPAA laws are going to be violated under obamacare.


----------



## LGriffin

Truck said:


> Funny as hell video of John Stewart on the same topic.
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2013/05/14/video-jon-stewart-blasts-obama-on-irs-scandal/


No Sound. Did they deploy Operation Beck against him for speaking against the messiah?


----------



## Guest

If I get audited by the IRS and they find tax violations, can I just apologize and carry on with no repercussions?


----------



## Truck

LGriffin said:


> No Sound. Did they deploy Operation Beck against him for speaking against the messiah?


Funny, works for me, it's worth the listen.


----------



## Guest

Time to go


----------



## Joel98

Nationwide protests planned for tomorrow against the IRS;

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa...sts-planned-at-irs-offices-nationwide-tuesday


----------



## Guest




----------



## LGriffin

He's asleep at the wheel with absolutely no accountability.
Apparently, that's not a problem for his party.


----------



## Guest

Well no shit, someone explain to him the Presidency is something far more important that an excuse to hang out with celebrities.


----------



## LGriffin

http://video.foxnews.com/v/23933862...ple-want-the-truth/?playlist_id=1794108333001


----------

